# How 2 make my Modem QUIET while dialing by dial-up??????????



## kunwar (Jul 1, 2005)

my parents r alearted when it makes so muchhhhhhhhhhh noise


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

very simple dude

go to control panel
phone and modem options
select ghe mdoem installed
clcik on properties
go to the "modem " tab
there is a bar of sound
drag it to the left i.e off
and u r done


u could also disable modem speaker from another way
but try this one first


----------



## anomit (Jul 1, 2005)

lol...its simple. 
From the properties option of the connection, click the *configure* button under the *General* tab and uncheck the *Enable modem speaker* option.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

anomit said:
			
		

> lol...its simple.



was i wrong that u called me lol ?  
also i have mentioned in the bottom part about this method...not wrote


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 1, 2005)

Expertno1 has given the right solution, go for it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 2, 2005)

the second method is better as it always works

the first one may not work always


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 2, 2005)

Well Whatever the above solutions are, they are correct. 

But I would like to give you one more solution may work for you.

If you are using windows XP then just visit the windows Update website and then go to the hardware link there on the left and then allow it to search for any hardware update. By default if you are using a Dial-up modem from COXINNAT then there will be an update for it called PCI MODEM, download it and install (Windows XP will download and install automatically if you allow it to download)

Once it is installed you will have to restart your PC, Now your STEREO SPEAKERS (from the one which gives music) will be treated as the modem speaker while you are dialing.

Which means that now during dialing your PC Speakers will make the noise, since you do not want the noise, just turn the knob of the Speakers to OFF position and u are done ,or you can also turn it to the minimum level.

Try it out.


----------



## kunwar (Jul 3, 2005)

the modem makes the noise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paid (Jul 3, 2005)

All you need a soldering Iron and screw driver then first take out the modem PCI card and desolder the round speaker if nothing else works  
na rahega ga baas..........


----------



## anomit (Jul 4, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> anomit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh?? How can someone be called lol? 
I started writing the reply at the same time as you andhence the confusion. Moreover your solution is pretty driver dependent and vary from one manufatcurer to the other. The method I mentioned can also be accesed from the Modem settings under Device Manage but one can get lost there so I said a shorter method.


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 4, 2005)

I took the soldering iron route.. once upon a time dude.. it WORKS.. too well i guess.
now thankfully I have Cable


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 4, 2005)

anomit said:
			
		

> expertno.1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ok u r gr8..u r mahaan...u know everything.....u r brainiac..

i am lol...i donno anything about computers...i am fool......

so kunwar dont take mine any sugggestion

but i tell u this will probably be present in all the drivers especailly for internal and external ones

even plug and play have these features


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey come on Expert.Dude u r an old member on the Forum.Ignore the newbies.


----------



## anomit (Jul 5, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> ok ok u r gr8..u r mahaan...u know everything.....u r brainiac..
> 
> i am lol...i donno anything about computers...i am fool......
> 
> ...



So you have decided to get into flaming. OK, lets tell you meaning of lol: *laughing out loud*. PERIOD. So I cant call you lol, see?





			
				abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> Hey come on Expert.Dude u r an old member on the Forum.Ignore the newbies.



Just see the joining date. You would know. If you consider yourself a pro, stop using my avatar. 
I am not adept in going at a posting spree and clocking up 400 posts in 10 days 90% of which will consist of useless suggestions like"Yeah you should go for the NIIT course"  and providing weird solutions riddled with bizzare spellings. If you havent forgot, he even got warned for it once.


----------



## anomit (Jul 5, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> I started writing the reply at the same time as you and hence the confusion.



I even clarified the cause for the confusion. It seems he just cant keep his mind in place when he sits down in front of the comp.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 7, 2005)

i am using win xp home edition
i want that when any phone call comes
my internet connection is not cut

is there any way to do it

i think putting some line in registry or in phone option from control panel  is there.


----------



## King_Niral (Jul 7, 2005)

i like the de-soldering method the easiest !!!



Cheers !!!


----------



## anomit (Jul 7, 2005)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> i am using win xp home edition
> i want that when any phone call comes
> my internet connection is not cut
> 
> ...



OK, here is the soln. I assume you have call waiting enabled on your line. Go to *Control Panel>Phone and Modem options>Modems tab>Properties>Advanced tab>Extra Initialization Commands*. Enter this line there

*ATm2*

The modem speakers will always be on. Hiss will indicate data transfer and beeps will alert you of incoming calls. With thi settings, your connection will be disconnected in case of an incoming call.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 8, 2005)

anomit i want not to be disconnected in case of an incoming call.


thanks


----------



## anomit (Jul 8, 2005)

If you dont have call waiting enabled, I think you won't get disconnected.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks but where to check if i have call waiting enabled   or not

thanks


----------



## anomit (Jul 9, 2005)

Engage yourself in a call and then dial ur number from ur own cell phone. If you hear beeps, then it is enabled. From my BSNL phone, I have to activate it by dialling 114.


----------

